# My toddler is afraid of the dark...



## Super Dave (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi,

My little girl (3) needs her own flashlight. Last night I let her use an old AAA Dorcy and she fell asleep with it on.

I did a search and most of the posts related to this topic are a few years old. I was wondering what the other parents on CPF are using these days.

Ideally, it should be big enough (not a 1xAAA) so it can be found pretty easily. 

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## mightykid (Oct 14, 2010)

Super Dave said:


> Hi,
> 
> My little girl (3) needs her own flashlight. Last night I let her use an old AAA Dorcy and she fell asleep with it on.
> 
> ...



My 2 year old has a puck shaped led light (3AAA) as night light. It has an optional wall mount and a magnetic base. Brand is eveready.


----------



## cottonpickers (Oct 14, 2010)

My 7 year old has Christmas style coloured lights in a string in his room. Along with a radio set to classic music  We switch them off when we go to bed. (and he has a cheap AA incan) Seems to help him get to sleep and not come downstairs.


----------



## jabe1 (Oct 14, 2010)

My 3 yr old uses a Lego headlamp, a coast 1AAA, or a lifegear light stick.

I would recommend the lifegear, it uses 3 LR44 batteries which can be ordered cheap, it's big enough to find easily, and not bright enough to worry about. And it's only about $5.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Oct 14, 2010)

My 2.5 year old has a Milkyspit modded E1E with a diffused lens, warm tinted LED being driven very lightly, puts out a super smooth 12 lumens or so (best guess). It has been left on overnight at least three or four times, plus used nearly daily while her mother sleeps and she helps me "find" clothes and shoes to wear, and it's still on its first battery (given to her in April). It doesn't always stay in her crib, but if she asks for it, it will. 

She now "owns" the dark with me. She said she was scared of the dark once, and I looked SO SHOCKED. I said...."but, but....when it's dark...that's the BEST time to use our flashlights!" She hasn't minded the dark since. 

I might have created a monster.


----------



## SunStar (Oct 14, 2010)

My 5 year old relies on his Malkoff M60LL to keep him company through the night. For general play, he uses FM / 3P set up. For all night runs, the M60LL is hosted in a 6P with 2 A19's (4 cell tube) powered by 2 AW 17670's protected. He tail stands the light using a Z49 tail cap. The light will run all night in this configuration in what seems regulation and not even get warm.

The M60LL is very versatile running on a single RCR123, CR123, or 2 CR123's 1-2 17670's or 1-2 18650's. We can basically size the light according to his "mission". The light never gets hot, it's tough, easy on batteries and has enough sustained power to still run strong after being left on and forgotten.

I originally configured the light for long term emergencies but quickly discovered the every day utility of the Malkoff LL with my kid. It no doubt has logged more hours than any light I own - thankfully not in any emergency.


----------



## Darvis (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow, great thread as I have a toddler approaching this very stage and have long wondered how I'd set him up with his first light. I was thinking about going with one of my glo-toob lithiums on low, but like the idea of using one my M60LL's with one of the valiant concepts twisty AA rigs and a diffuser cap. I might, just might, go Milky Candle but am not sure yet. I agree the single AAA form factor is tempting, but a bit too small. Good ideas all around!


----------



## LED BriCK (Oct 14, 2010)

The only thing I would add is I wouldn't want to use anything that uses a lithium battery like CR123 or RCR123. Call me paranoid, but I'm just afraid of  if he/she leaves it on all night in the bed. I think something like a single AA NiMH would be ideal, and relatively dim by our standards since kids tend to love to shine flashlights in their baby siblings' eyes.


----------



## tandem (Oct 14, 2010)

My now 11 and 13 year old kids each have a recently acquired E01 on their key rings which are always in their school daypacks or bicycle panniers depending on the transport mode of the day. Both are attached to a bright 30cm long lanyard to make them easier to find. As I'm updating our biking lights I foresee them each getting a pretty modern and powerful 1xAA light in the not distant future.

Fear of the dark hasn't ever been an issue for our kids, but they have always had lights in their rooms -- since they were young toddlers they have always had an emergency light - a flashlight and/or a 3xAAA puck light, at arms reach in their room. Today they still have one of those puck lights beside their alarm clock and a small 9 led 3$ light each in their bed side table drawer.

Certainly when they were younger their occasionally got abused physically or electrically so I too favour NiMH all the way baby. Even today I would not put a lithium based light, rechargeable or otherwise, in their care.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 14, 2010)

smokelaw1 said:


> My 2.5 year old has a Milkyspit modded E1E . . .



CPF Father of the Year material right there.


----------



## SunStar (Oct 14, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> CPF Father of the Year material right there.



:thumbsup::thumbsup: ... thought the same thing... :laughing:


----------



## Chicago X (Oct 14, 2010)

To echo another poster above, I would recommend something that can't cause eye damage when stared at for a long time.

I would also avoid lithium chemistries. 

Kids do strange stuff sometimes.


----------



## *Dusty* (Oct 15, 2010)

I gave my daughter a Disney princess torch which I later modified with a drop in 50 lumen LED replacement. She was running through a set of batteries every night on the incan, now the same set lasts her a week.

If you're based in the UK they're found easily in B&Q. 2xAA so big enough for her little hands to operate easily and has nice little plastic diamonds in the head of it to make it girly.

Prior to finding this I had given her an E01 but it was too tight for her little hands and then she discovered she could get the battery out. This caused her slight distress as she couldn't reassemble it again in the dark.

I had also let her use my fenix L1D with lantern/diffuser on it, she liked to call it her magic wand 

Now she's also got a Fauxton on a bit of string which wraps around her favourite teddy's paw so she always knows where to find it. 

Worth noting I didn't force a light on her, she kept asking for mine so i asked if she'd like one of her own and the mission to find a pink torch commenced. I never once felt ashamed going into shops and rejecting flashlights as they were not pink or girly enough!


----------



## Qoose (Oct 15, 2010)

SunStar said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: ... thought the same thing... :laughing:



Seconded.

I stepped into this thread and thought, get the kid an HDS.


----------



## Super Dave (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas.

I like the LightGear Glowstick for the low cost, comes in pink and 200 hour runtime. They have a Halloween light too.
http://www.lifegearcompany.com/glowsticks/index.html

These were suggested in older CPF threads. They look light good light but I think they are out of production.

Playskool light:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00000IW2Y?tag=maxxnewyork-20

Color Kinetics Sauce Light Wand
http://www1.epinions.com/review/Color_Kinetics_Sauce_Lightwand/content_74781986436

Just for fun, here’s another light in production:
http://www.fisherprice.com/fp.aspxst=2622&e=product&pcat=kidtough&pid=52075

Thanks again,
Dave


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Oct 15, 2010)

how about the playschool flashlight with an LED dropin?


----------



## Robinda (Oct 15, 2010)

The new maglight with the sleep mode would work well in this application


----------



## Mike V (Oct 15, 2010)

My 3 year old loves to use my Photo Rex and also has one of these:


----------



## prof (Oct 15, 2010)

My children (8 and 5) have E01s on neck lanyards hanging from their bedposts. The lanyards (.99 at lighthound) make it easy to find the lights. We tried the puck-shaped 3 AAA lights from WalMart--they were fine but kept vanishing. The E01 is dim enough to not be an issue, small enough for little hands (but the head is too small if you're dealing with a child that might disassemble and swallow), and the lanyard makes it big enough to find. My son (the 5 year old) used to regularly loose the puck lights but he never looses this one. He understands it's a better light and takes very good care of it. When he has a bad dream he uses the light to walk to our room, turns it off, puts it on my nightstand, then climbs in with us.

The E01 is about $12.50 or so at lighthound, and add another .99 for the lanyard. If one is lost...oh well. 

Oh, they run a LONG time on a single battery. I've got hybrids waiting but have not had to change batteries yet. We've had these for several months now. 

I've also used the $5 led lanterns from WalMart...ok but not durable around a little boy...

I also avoid lithium for the kids...just in case. I don't like incan for them, either--I want a cool running light.

I really do think that providing a light is a great way to help the children overcome this fear--it gives them control. Neither of my kids seem worried about the dark anymore (but for some reason MY LIGHTS seem to move around a bit...hmmm)


----------



## Zflashlight (Oct 15, 2010)

Believe me i'm not trying to be a smart ***. 
My honest reply is, why not let her learn to live with it? 
I remember i had that phase, maybe most do. 
Perhaps alternatively, and for a few nights only, just a simple dim lamp that plugs to the wall? No batteries needed. Cheap.

Did i misunderstand your question?


----------



## Super Dave (Oct 15, 2010)

Zflashlight your reply made me laugh. 

Parenting seems so simple until you have kids. 

Take care,
Dave


----------



## Zflashlight (Oct 15, 2010)

Ok ok, i admit i don't have kids. There may be unforeseen challenges


----------



## Kindle (Oct 16, 2010)

smokelaw1 said:


> She now "owns" the dark with me. She said she was scared of the dark once, and I looked SO SHOCKED. I said...."but, but....when it's dark...that's the BEST time to use our flashlights!" She hasn't minded the dark since.



I love that story.


----------



## Notsure Fire (Oct 16, 2010)

That is very cute indeed.


----------



## derangboy (Oct 16, 2010)

The dark is afraid of my daughter :devil:


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 16, 2010)

Aww, that's so adorable.


----------



## Wyeast (Oct 17, 2010)

I know I've mentioned it here before, but my favorite kid light is the eveready 4aa light. (Shaped like a dorcy turtle light). The larger body is easier to find when they put it down somewhere.


----------



## Coyote302 (Oct 17, 2010)

I don't mean to disappoint anyone but we've found that LED nightlights work well. They provide enough light for the kids but we don't have to worry about them playing with them like flashlights.

I've seen some LED nightlights that also serve as emergency flashlights called the Eco-i-Lite. The light runs off wall power until a power outage and then the battery takes over. The light is removable from the plug/cradle which inductively charges the battery.

Short funny story and plea for safety. The other day I grabbed my little Peak Shasta off my dresser to take a look at something. The problem was it didn't turn on at all. This was odd since it was perfectly bright (for it) the day before. When I pulled the battery out I noticed that it was in backwards. A quick check showed that the voltage was very low. I remembered that we let our 4 year old take a nap in our room which has AC. He quickly admitted to taking it apart and that it didn't work after he put it back together. I was worried about the LED/circuit but it evidently has reverse polarity protection since it worked fine with a new battery.

Plea for safety - please make sure there isn't anything that an infant/toddler/etc. could choke on. My boss had a friend whose baby choked on a coin for just a few minutes and suffered permanent brain damage. 

My 2 year girl loves to grab my lights and look under the sofa or whatever. She really wants a pink light (and a pink knife but that's a different story). I really don't like buying cheap made in China stuff (for various reasons) but I'm not comfortable with something like a Mini-Mag or Solitaire that she could take apart. I suppose she would be safe with the HDS EDC but she can barely push the button and it's not pink. 

Regards,
Rich


----------



## BIGLOU (Oct 18, 2010)

This is my 7 mo. old rocking an E1E with a Lumens Factory EO-E1R going to upgrade to a KuKu this week.


----------



## Jash (Oct 18, 2010)

Small children can't be trusted with bright lights. They will inevitably blind you at some stage.

The two older kids have their own 4D led mags (got two for AU$29), and the youngest has a cheap 12 led showerhead running 3C cells (runs for days on 3 eneloops).

They used to have some smaller 2xAA lights, but they lost them so I got them something they could not possibly lose.

The oldest is getting a Quark 2xAA Turbo at the end of school, provided he continues his excellent work. And I'll be getting some Malkoff drop-ins for their mags for Christmas.


----------



## tolkaze (Oct 18, 2010)

My 4 year old is using a Disney Princess energizer 2aa incan light (don't worry, they come in boy designs too) I have swapped the globe out with a magLED 4-6D dropin. When powered by 3 volts it puts out about 20 or less lumens. Frost the plastic lens to make it diffuse and it becomes a light that can't hurt you. Add a thick o-ring at the front and it makes it really hard to take the head off.

on 2 alky cells it can run from brightest to about 1 lumen for a ridiculous amount of time (days... not hours) which makes it cheap to run if she leaves it on from bed time till when I check on her next


----------



## Gatsby (Oct 18, 2010)

My daughter (4) has a Disney Princess 2xAA light as well - I switched it out for a NiteIze PR base mag drop in that runs on just about any cell forever, and Eneloops. It runs a long time, the cells are plenty safe and she loves it. She keeps hinting at a pink MiniMag so perhaps in her stocking this year with an old 3 5mm Niteize drop in... 

My son (8) has a Lumapower 1xAA 1watt he's had for ages, but it still works just fine and he likes it. He also has a solar powered light that works surprisingly well and since I removed the backup coin cells is entirely free lumens. 

They both started, however, with the Playskool light with the rotating colored lenses and both loved that light for a long time. My son still pulls it out every so often (I also put a Niteize PR drop in in that one)...


----------



## smokelaw1 (Oct 18, 2010)

derangboy said:


> The dark is afraid of my daughter :devil:


 
I hereby give up my CPF father of the year award!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2010)

I always used wall-wart mounted nightlights, torches/flashlights tend to get misplaced easily especially when handled by sub 5 y.o. mini humans


----------



## VegasF6 (Oct 18, 2010)

My daughter has the energizer princess mentioned by others with a nite ize drop in, and a Aerial light with a Dorcy Drop in. 

You can see her in my avatar with her old school Mag 5D.
Second to most recent purchase was this one: I didn't actually buy it for her but she stole it 

Her most recent light is this one: 




Not bad for ~$3

But her favorite even after 3 years is "Lumpy."


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 19, 2010)

She "requisitioned" that purple lantern from you. 

Let's be honest, were you surprised?


----------



## VegasF6 (Oct 19, 2010)

Actually, the purple lantern was for her. The pink CR123 light wasn't. I really don't want my daughter using lithiums yet 
It was for her mom.


----------



## Flashfirstask?later (Oct 19, 2010)

I have two Nephews, a just recently turned four year old Nephew and a about 17 month old. Been thinking about getting a nice 2AA PR based light that can use the 2-cell Dorcy dropin as it would provide good runtime, beam and not be too bright still if shined in eyes and also be ok if the younger one was grabby at time as he likes to grab and play with things that catches his attention.

One light I may consider is the Dorcy Gel Brite orange.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 19, 2010)

VegasF6 said:


> Actually, the purple lantern was for her. The pink CR123 light wasn't. I really don't want my daughter using lithiums yet
> It was for her mom.


 
If there's a AA version of that pink light . . . Problem solved! :thumbsup:


----------



## NoFair (Oct 20, 2010)

Qoose said:


> Seconded.
> 
> I stepped into this thread and thought, get the kid an HDS.



My daughter tossed my HDS in the fireplace when she was about 1 year old (she used it as her nightlight when we were traveling). The fire was out and the light came out dirty, but fine:thumbsup:

She has her own HDS B42 with a high CRI Seoul now:devil:


----------



## Chicago X (Oct 20, 2010)

NoFair said:


> My daughter tossed my HDS in the fireplace when she was about 1 year old (she used it as her nightlight when we were traveling). The fire was out and the light came out dirty, but fine:thumbsup:
> She has her own HDS B42 with a high CRI Seoul now:devil:



Makes sense to me......it's a bright torch, and she was trying to light the fire.


----------



## gswitter (Oct 20, 2010)

My daughter loves the Zzz..Light. RGB led, shake to turn it on/off, auto-shutoff after ten minutes or so, not bright but more than enough light to keep the monsters under the bed, etc.


----------



## ryaxnb (Oct 23, 2010)

How about an LED Life Lite.
They cant be taken apart, a huge plus, cant be swallowed, have long runtimes, arent all that bright, and run about 20-40 hours on their builtin 3AA batteries.


----------



## GPB (Oct 25, 2010)

I use the Nite Ize 2-6 battery led conversion bulbs. Each of my 2 boys have them. I've tried a number of different size lights and these work the best because the lights are big enough ( I use a 2D and a 2C host ) that they don't get played with as toys. They had a tendency to take their minimags out to the treehouse, on sleepovers, to the couch-fort, etc and they'd get lost. These bulbs will light with almost no juice left in a battery, so when I change batteries out of their toys, I use them for their lights. I also use rechargeable AA cells in adapters. They have an incredible run time even when I feed them half dead cells, and there's no small parts to get eaten or choked on. The advantage to a flashlight over a plug in nightlight is that they can take it with them if they need to go to the bathroom, and they can move it around to point at different shadows. The nightlights always caused some very scary shadows on the wall. I also think they find it empowering to be able to put it on the nightstand, or take it under the covers, or point it at the closet door. These bulbs aren't all that bright, but as a nightlight they're great.

Another option I've used is to put a mini-mag multi-mode LED into a 2 D cell mag. That will run forever and on high be a serviceable light for other use as well. The problem for me is I only have 1 of these set ups and 2 kids. They'd both want that one if I used it.


----------



## NoFair (Oct 25, 2010)

gswitter said:


> My daughter loves the Zzz..Light. RGB led, shake to turn it on/off, auto-shutoff after ten minutes or so, not bright but more than enough light to keep the monsters under the bed, etc.



Too bad nobody in Norway have them. Could get my HDS back from our daughter...


----------



## Chicago X (Oct 25, 2010)

NoFair said:


> Too bad nobody in Norway have them. Could get my HDS back from our daughter...



I'll send you three of them - just send ME the HDS.....


----------



## YIKES (Oct 26, 2010)

Chicago X said:


> To echo another poster above, I would recommend something that can't cause eye damage when stared at for a long time.
> 
> I would also avoid lithium chemistries.
> 
> Kids do strange stuff sometimes.



What you haven't licked a 9v when you where younger? I used to take apart every flashlight I saw. Batt chem can be dangerous. I work at a hospital, kid have swallowed batt for different reasons. Some think it'll give em energy.:sick2: 

They can't swallow this one, however I manged to pull them apart at the age of 3. I don't think normal kids would attempt it. 





Bright enough but not blinding. 


Elliott


----------



## TITANER (Oct 26, 2010)

BIGLOU said:


> This is my 7 mo. old rocking an E1E with a Lumens Factory EO-E1R going to upgrade to a KuKu this week.


 Wow,very lovely .


----------



## NoFair (Oct 26, 2010)

Chicago X said:


> I'll send you three of them - just send ME the HDS.....



:laughing: Doesn't quite solve my problem though:nana:


----------



## Gaffle (Oct 26, 2010)

I used to have one of these. Somehow I lost it. The good shake lights are dim enough and they can be left on all night long with no issues. No batteries with these badboys.


----------



## aramid (Oct 26, 2010)

I like the idea of an E01 on a lanyard.

That said, I was always very impressed by what my uncle did when my young cousin was afraid of the dark. He built a "Monster Detector." Basically, it's a Radio Shack project box containing a 9v battery, a momentary switch, and one green and one red 5mm LED. The green LED, labeled "SAFE" is hooked to the battery through the switch and an appropriate resistor. The red LED, labeled "DANGER", isn't connected. Decorate to taste.

I know it's not the CPF way, but it's cheap, safe, and effective.


----------



## DuncanHynes (Oct 27, 2010)

Does this 'Dectector' work for politicians?


----------



## motorwerks (Oct 27, 2010)

I bought my kids (2 years old) Fulton lights and I dropped in the cheap 1 watt LEDS....... haven't had to change the battery's just yet but I know its coming.... soon. They are bright enough for them to see, not really bright enough to blind one another. They kill me with them we turned off all the lights in the house a few weeks ago and they would run around with them on up an down the hallway just LAUGHING!!!


----------



## Chicago X (Oct 27, 2010)

NoFair said:


> :laughing: Doesn't quite solve my problem though:nana:



Solves one of mine.... :devil:


You know, Super Dave's suggestion of the electric glow stick is a very good one. I have a couple, and the runtime is staggering considering the batteries.



.


----------



## Notsure Fire (Oct 27, 2010)

motorwerks said:


> I bought my kids (2 years old) Fulton lights and I dropped in the cheap 1 watt LEDS....... haven't had to change the battery's just yet but I know its coming.... soon. They are bright enough for them to see, not really bright enough to blind one another. They kill me with them we turned off all the lights in the house a few weeks ago and they would run around with them on up an down the hallway just LAUGHING!!!



lol that's funny. Same thing would probably happen if you gave a light to a monkey for the first time.


----------



## NoFair (Oct 27, 2010)

Chicago X said:


> Solves one of mine.... :devil:
> 
> 
> You know, Super Dave's suggestion of the electric glow stick is a very good one. I have a couple, and the runtime is staggering considering the batteries.
> ...



Know anyplace outside of the US that sell them? Think the site is US only:shakehead


----------



## Chicago X (Oct 29, 2010)

NoFair said:


> Know anyplace outside of the US that sell them? Think the site is US only:shakehead



I don't, but there's a retail store close to my house that does. PM me if you want me to grab and ship some.


----------



## bfayer (Oct 29, 2010)

For a toddler you need something they cant take apart and eat  (Oh yes, if they can they will, and I have X-rays to prove it oo

Get the Playskool Color Glow and put in Eneloops. It has a spring loaded switch on the handle that when let go, it turns itself off in 30 seconds or so. but as soon as the kid squeezes the handle again it comes back on. If you must, drop in an led to replace the bulb. To change the batteries you need to use a screwdriver.

They can drop it, throw it, puke on it, and it keeps working. It's large enough, and brightly colored enough that it wont get lost.

It also has a knob that allows the color of the light to be changed by the child.


----------



## yglass (Nov 2, 2010)

Mike V said:


> My 3 year old loves to use my Photo Rex and also has one of these:



This is really cute.
Where can you get this? My nephew is afraid of the dark too and he is always playing with lego. 

By the way, my toddler is afraid of the dark when we travel in the car. I had depleted my car battery when I forgot to switch it off a couple of times. Which light do you recommend?


----------

